# Anyone else find the Performance lycra to be too tight?



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Holy cow. I bought a pair of Performance's Century lycra shorts to wear under my mtb baggies w/ no liner, and man, are they tight. I don't mean around the waist, and I don't mean around the legs (where they're actually too loose)- I mean where they hug my boys, if you know what I'm saying. And maybe "hug" is too lenient- maybe "vice-like" would be more appropriate?  Ow.

I'm almost 6' 3" and I normally take an XL, but damn. There ain't _no_ room down there. I mean, I'm even thinking of shaving to get some more room, ya know? 

Is it just me, or anyone else finding this?

fp


----------



## jabpn (Jun 21, 2004)

*well...*

I haven't tried their century shorts. I do two pairs of their Ultra shorts. Good shorts but run a tad to small. Not much but just a little. It sounds to me like the shorts you have are like (it's either Performance or Nashbar that had/has them) the "Apollo" shorts I tried. I had XXL and they were fine in the waist, loose in the legs, and tight as could be through the middle. I know Performance had their Ultra shorts for $40 just the other day. I would return the Centuries and pay a little more for their Ultra. IMHO


----------



## steiny (Jul 8, 2004)

I think I have the Ultra (label is too worn) but I'm a small. They aren't too tight for me. I'm not sure what that may or may not say about my bits.  The thing I dislike about mine is the major "grandpa cut". I'll bet the waist rides like 4 inches above my waist. That gives me like 9 inches of anti-plumber zone. It's certainly the answer for anybody who's afraid of hip hugger lycra shorts.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

pearl izumis r like that 2. every other "brand" has been less restricting.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

Finch Platte said:


> Holy cow. I bought a pair of Performance's Century lycra shorts to wear under my mtb baggies w/ no liner, and man, are they tight. I don't mean around the waist, and I don't mean around the legs (where they're actually too loose)- I mean where they hug my boys, if you know what I'm saying. And maybe "hug" is too lenient- maybe "vice-like" would be more appropriate?  Ow.
> 
> I'm almost 6' 3" and I normally take an XL, but damn. There ain't _no_ room down there. I mean, I'm even thinking of shaving to get some more room, ya know?
> 
> ...


Oh, you're just bragging. ;^P

Kathy


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

yet another thread rendered worthless without pictures...


----------



## Debaser (Jan 12, 2004)

icegeek said:


> yet another thread rendered worthless without pictures...


Every thread you post on is rendered creepy with your screamy-girl avatar.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Maybe its because...*



Finch Platte said:


> Holy cow. I bought a pair of Performance's Century lycra shorts to wear under my mtb baggies w/ no liner, and man, are they tight. I don't mean around the waist, and I don't mean around the legs (where they're actually too loose)- I mean where they hug my boys, if you know what I'm saying. And maybe "hug" is too lenient- maybe "vice-like" would be more appropriate?  Ow.
> 
> I'm almost 6' 3" and I normally take an XL, but damn. There ain't _no_ room down there. I mean, I'm even thinking of shaving to get some more room, ya know?
> 
> ...


 ... you haven't had any in a while and your 'stuff' is backed up.



You're right. I usually buy medium, but I found with Performance stuff, I have to go large.

I have the same issue with their gloves. I usually get XL but even their XLs are really tight on me.


----------



## croatiansensation (Feb 21, 2005)

Finch Platte said:


> Holy cow. I bought a pair of Performance's Century lycra shorts to wear under my mtb baggies w/ no liner, and man, are they tight. I don't mean around the waist, and I don't mean around the legs (where they're actually too loose)- I mean where they hug my boys, if you know what I'm saying. And maybe "hug" is too lenient- maybe "vice-like" would be more appropriate?  Ow.
> 
> I'm almost 6' 3" and I normally take an XL, but damn. There ain't _no_ room down there. I mean, I'm even thinking of shaving to get some more room, ya know?
> 
> ...


Maybe you got the "Lance Armstrong post-op" model?

For what it is worth, I have the same problem with pricepoint's in-house brand.


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

pimpbot said:


> ... you haven't had any in a while and your 'stuff' is backed up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Performance does indeed size a bit small.


----------



## ohpossum (Dec 19, 2003)

Debaser said:


> Every thread you post on is rendered creepy with your screamy-girl avatar.


 Don't be hatin' on Sasha!










op


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Welp, I took them back and got a pair of Sugois instead.

Performance, are you reading this? Straighten up- Chinese people aren't good as models for American shorts.  Or would it be Bangladeshians? God, who knows these days.

Oh, well. Gotta go. Got the package reduction surgery early tomorrow a.m.

fp


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

pimpbot said:


> ... you haven't had any in a while and your 'stuff' is backed up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


umm....maybe you shouldn't wear your gloves on your...uh....well, you know. 

rt


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

Finch Platte said:


> Holy cow. I bought a pair of Performance's Century lycra shorts to wear under my mtb baggies w/ no liner, and man, are they tight. I don't mean around the waist, and I don't mean around the legs (where they're actually too loose)- I mean where they hug my boys, if you know what I'm saying. And maybe "hug" is too lenient- maybe "vice-like" would be more appropriate?  Ow.
> 
> I'm almost 6' 3" and I normally take an XL, but damn. There ain't _no_ room down there. I mean, I'm even thinking of shaving to get some more room, ya know?
> 
> ...


Performance Century shorts fit weird. There is no right size. Same with most of their jerseys. Their Elite shorts are much better. The Ultras have the most comfortable chamois and are very cool in the summer.


----------



## Ciclistagonzo (Dec 10, 2001)

*In rare cosmic occurance...*



andy f said:


> Performance Century shorts fit weird. There is no right size. Same with most of their jerseys. Their Elite shorts are much better. The Ultras have the most comfortable chamois and are very cool in the summer.


I completely agree with Andy.

Century - nothing fits right...
Elite - comfy - use for commutes.
Ultras - super comfy great for epics.

And their Jersey's are totall hit or miss. I bought two of the same long sleeve Jersey's, one in red, one in blue. Both "XL" The blue one is noticeable smaller and tighter fitting than the red!

WTF?


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

Ciclistagonzo said:


> I completely agree with Andy.
> 
> Century - nothing fits right...
> Elite - comfy - use for commutes.
> ...


hahaha wtf indeed?
i was going to buy some clothes from them, but know i'm not going to.


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*go to the*

mens clothing department.


----------



## Trail Punk (May 12, 2004)

*The fit me very well.*

My last five pairs of shorts have been Perf.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

*Ruh row.*

New stuff.

Yeah, well I took the Performance shorts back and traded them in (since they didn't have XXL) for some Sugois. $20 more, but damn. I wore these on our 8 hour ride last Sunday and didn't have one problem. They fit juuuuuuust right.



fp

Note to Performance- I'm 6'2 w/ a 37" waist. I don't wear an XXL short!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Perf has a 100% satisfaction guarantee. You can return clothing even if you've ridden in it. Quit yer *****ing, take it back, and exchange it for another very cheaply made pair of shorts. Or, try another brand that is more expensive but of higher quality and design.

The Perf shorts run way small. I've a 35" waist which is supposed to make me a large. No effing way I can wear those. The XL's are just about perfect.


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

Finch Platte said:


> Holy cow. I bought a pair of Performance's Century lycra shorts to wear under my mtb baggies w/ no liner, and man, are they tight. I don't mean around the waist, and I don't mean around the legs (where they're actually too loose)- I mean where they hug my boys, if you know what I'm saying. And maybe "hug" is too lenient- maybe "vice-like" would be more appropriate?  Ow.
> 
> I'm almost 6' 3" and I normally take an XL, but damn. There ain't _no_ room down there. I mean, I'm even thinking of shaving to get some more room, ya know?
> 
> ...


Lose some weight, fatty.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

evilbike said:


> Perf has a 100% satisfaction guarantee. You can return clothing even if you've ridden in it. Quit yer *****ing, take it back, and exchange it for another very cheaply made pair of shorts. Or, try another brand that is more expensive but of higher quality and design.


A little problem with reading comprehension, I see.

Thanks fer nuttin' Danny. 

fp


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

Finch Platte said:


> New stuff.
> 
> Yeah, well I took the Performance shorts back and traded them in (since they didn't have XXL) for some Sugois. $20 more, but damn. I wore these on our 8 hour ride last Sunday and didn't have one problem. They fit juuuuuuust right.
> 
> ...


I take it the reduction surgery was sucksessful?

Fiona


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*I'm kinda late, but....*

.......too funny rt! Can't believe ol' fp didn't come back with somthing to try to out do yours.....


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

*Uh...*



JMac47 said:


> .......too funny rt! Can't believe ol' fp didn't come back with somthing to try to out do yours.....


...'cause she weren't talkin' to me? 

fp


----------



## brianthebiker (Nov 1, 2005)

Finch Platte said:


> Holy cow. I bought a pair of Performance's Century lycra shorts to wear under my mtb baggies w/ no liner, and man, are they tight. I don't mean around the waist, and I don't mean around the legs (where they're actually too loose)- I mean where they hug my boys, if you know what I'm saying. And maybe "hug" is too lenient- maybe "vice-like" would be more appropriate?  Ow.
> 
> I'm almost 6' 3" and I normally take an XL, but damn. There ain't _no_ room down there. I mean, I'm even thinking of shaving to get some more room, ya know?
> 
> ...


I just got my pair of Performace Neoprene gloves in the mail yesterday.....I know, I know, they are not lycra. However, I have a pretty small hand versus other guys my size IMO (cannot palm a basketball), so I ordered a medium. The gloves were **very** tight fitting, so much so I considered sending them back. But they are really for one trip I am taking in CO this summer to help keep me warm from the daily rains, so I am going to keep them. But I would have ordered a large had I have known how the sizing runs.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Uh......*

....and that's stopped you before?? heh...
Sorry rt, pimpy.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

Ya' know, if ya' didn't pull them up to your 'pits, they'd fit fine.










Kathy :^P


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

*Lol!*



Lucky said:


> Ya' know, if ya' didn't pull them up to your 'pits, they'd fit fine.
> Kathy :^P


Well thanks for _that_ memory. 

fp


----------



## seeker (Feb 15, 2004)

Finch Platte said:


> Holy cow. I bought a pair of Performance's Century lycra shorts to wear under my mtb baggies w/ no liner, and man, are they tight. I don't mean around the waist, and I don't mean around the legs (where they're actually too loose)- I mean where they hug my boys, if you know what I'm saying. And maybe "hug" is too lenient- maybe "vice-like" would be more appropriate?  Ow.
> 
> I'm almost 6' 3" and I normally take an XL, but damn. There ain't _no_ room down there. I mean, I'm even thinking of shaving to get some more room, ya know?
> 
> ...


Just wanted to assure you you're not alone in this opinion. Last season i purchased nearly early available style of perf short in both L and XL. All too tight in the nuts area. So i must have bought $400 worth of shorts and returned them all. I also tried the nashbar variants, same experience.

I have been trying to replace my old perf century shorts with gel pad lycra that i purchased from 1999-2002. These are slowly wearing out and looking a little shabby. These shorts are much more roomy in the nuts area.

Besides the testi bind, many of these shorts have awful chamois design. The worst i tried was the ventilated gel design. These actually formed a neat array of blisters on my ass in a single 40 mile ride. Looked like i had been riding a waffle iron.

I don't know where perf gets their models, but their anatomical dimensions must be vastly different from my own.

I gave up on their shorts. Most are well made and good value on 20%off + team kickback, but none fit me.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

Lucky said:


> Ya' know, if ya' didn't pull them up to your 'pits, they'd fit fine.


He is from Stocktontucky remember.

So are you going to make for the snow in Cali rides? The way the weather is around here we may be the new winter snow destination here in the Central Valley. See you in May. Hopefully, without the need for thermals.

Fiona


----------



## superlightracer (Feb 11, 2004)

ohpossum said:


> Don't be hatin' on Sasha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.

Whats her phone number?


----------



## TrekFan (Apr 21, 2005)

that girl looks like she's 12...


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

Sasha, or ...

<-------- Sashthra?



ohpossum said:


> Don't be hatin' on Sasha!
> ...
> op


----------

